# Land in East Texas



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Thinking about getting us a tract of timber land in East Texas and just wonder what is the good price per ac? Thanks.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

BullyARed, we have a contract on 20 acres between Groveton and Corrigan... land was listed for $3,850 per acre. We offered $3,500/ac. The owner accepted the bid.... Having said that, the pine was removed about 2 years ago (all the oaks were left, and there's a good bit of them, but the place is not "Thick")... There is no water or elec but there is access to both (I have to hook up water from the street where meter is, and call Entergy for an elec drop).

I would say if elec and water utilities are already on a place, and no trees removed and thick, $4k-$4.5k/acre is fair. Remove all the merchantable pine timber with access to elec and water (just not on place yet) $3,200-$3,500/ac is going rate... This has been my findings over the last 6 months...

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Size and location will determine this.

Just an opinion. I use to think about doing this also. If I had my own place, I do not have to move and I would control my destiny.

I am sure you thought about these questions, but will throw it out:

1. Depending on your age, could you get a lease in South Texas for what you have to pay a year on mortgage and will I get it payed for in my lifetime..

2. Do I have the equipment to keep up a large tract of land? More Money

3. Do I really want to have to do the upkeep? Some folks really enjoy this.

4. How will I handle security of the land?

There are more questions I am sure you have already thought of.

Hope you find your land and enjoy it tremendously.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Very true banpouchi!

*Gotta buy a tractor and at least a brushhog and disc tiller implement
*Gotta buy a Polaris Ranger crew cab or similar
*Gotta get an RV until we can afford a small cabin or used mobile home
*Elec drop will cost me around $200-$800 depending on how far they have to come into property from existing line
*Water from street will be a rental of a ditch witch, and 500ft of pvc (we are off the main street about 500ft to future homesite).
*Gotta build feeder pen ($400), corn feeder and protein feeder ($400 - $1500)
*Gotta plant 2-3acre food plot twice per year ($???)

That's all I can think of at the moment... I'm sure there's a lot more!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

IMO....land has been one of the best investments one could have.

I started purchasing timber tracts in 1998 and maintaining them for timber production and recreation (hunting).
Since I like to do this sort of thing it has always been an enjoyment.

Since 1998 those lands have doubled in value (the dirt) not to mention timber sales along the way. 

Here is a summary since 1998:

Purchases $750-1100 per acre timber sales up to $1350.00 per acre.
Sales in 2008 of the land .... $2100 per acre.

Go back into more timber land with timber sales potential.
Purchase price $1550 to $1800 per acre. More timber sales $600 per acre.
Do not clear cut ... leave growing potential.

Recent offers $2300 per acre ... havenâ€™t made a decision...


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

fy0834 said:


> IMO....land has been one of the best investments one could have.
> 
> I started purchasing timber tracts in 1998 and maintaining them for timber production and recreation (hunting).
> Since I like to do this sort of thing it has always been an enjoyment.
> ...


I have about 30 acres of pine timber I would like to sell in Lovelady- East Texas. Do you have a good company to buy timber at $600 per acre?


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I will send you a forester name and number...
Some timber may bring more than $600 per acre
That $1350 mentioned above was hardwood and they wanted it pretty bad.
Some mature pine will go for $3000 per acre.

If you have timber tract you really need a good forester.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

tpool said:


> Very true banpouchi!
> 
> *Gotta buy a tractor and at least a brushhog and disc tiller implement
> *Gotta buy a Polaris Ranger crew cab or similar
> ...


Yes but at the end of the day it's your land now!!!! No more fixing up other people's property and then getting the boot! No more lease shanigans to deal with! There are huge bucks in East Texas that are seldom ever seen. If I were buying land in East Texas I would concentrate around northern Jasper area by Rayburn & Angelina River and Neches River area's. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Price will vary depending on size, road access, remoteness, etc. I've always looked at local newspaper want ads to get an idea of values.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

TxDuSlayer said:


> ...There are huge bucks in East Texas that are seldom ever seen. If I were buying land in East Texas I would concentrate around northern Jasper area by Rayburn & Angelina River and Neches River area's. ...


Yep, I've gotten some on game cameras that just flat knock your hat off. My neighbors have done the same but those special bucks are almost never seen by anyone in daylight hours.

I'd say you marked out God's Country spot on and we are extremely happy to be living in that area.

Land prices vary widely depending on a lot of factors....but if you buy it right, it can be both a great investment and one of the greatest retirement areas left.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Meadowlark said:


> Yep, I've gotten some on game cameras that just flat knock your hat off. My neighbors have done the same but those special bucks are almost never seen by anyone in daylight hours.
> 
> I'd say you marked out God's Country spot on and we are extremely happy to be living in that area.
> 
> Land prices vary widely depending on a lot of factors....but if you buy it right, it can be both a great investment and one of the greatest retirement areas left.


Thanks. We are looking for timber land that we may get return on investment and where we can spend times to shoot a few four legs and enjoy the fresh air. The land can be passed on to our kids and grandkids so that they appreciate our land and country.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Congratulations Bully-- I bought my own place last year and here are a couple things I learned that may or may not help you.
1. price may not be the most important thing-- make a list of what you must have: Ie proximity to town, or stores, or gas station, do you want a good road access? Easements? Fences , kinds of neighbors, local police reports from your area-poaching and drugs, live water, electricity etc
2. Look at as many places as you can, go over your budget 30% to see what you get for more- you may or may not want to wait, but you will know the market
3. Call some appraisers/ and lenders (even if you are not going to get a loan, but especially if you are) in the area and tell them you are thinking of buying and ask for good areas, prices they will or might also know of properties as well-- for me this was huge --Capital Farm has their own in house appraisers and these guys knew the area I was looking in and knew what stuff should cost,as well as realtor suggestions a good realtor who sells a lot in the area will have some pocket listings
4. If you like a place, get on the local Cad and call the neighbors and ask what their experience has been for the area-- bad neighbors will kill your experience
5. Realize a new place is a ton of work-- I thought I knew how much work it was -- I was wrong- things like fences in disrepair or I can fix that no problems and it wont take long will accumulate and your to do list will rapidly get out of hand
6. Be realistic in what you are going to spend your first 5 years to make it work for you, you develop a different mind set quickly when it is your land, ie Blinds are not longer just slapped together in a this is good enough fashion like on a lease, for me when I do something on my place I do it correctly and this takes more time and money so jobs are bigger than they used to be if that makes sense, and it will cause you to buy tools/tractors chainsaws etc to make to work more efficient -- you will spend more than you thought you would
7. Understand your housing needs -- we thought that the 2 bedroom mobile home we had would work great fora few years, but when we got it a started using it, it was in not so good shape and pouring money in it didn't seem to be the thing, so I am building now. If it had been a lease, I would have been thrilled with this trailer, my place-- not so much
8. Have fun-- search hard and educate yourself-- its a big purchase/investment-- when you find the place that checks the boxes and you know its a good/great/ deal-- move on it-- right then-- I lost one place because I was hesitant -- good place dont stay on the market long, in fact alot of them never make it to market
9. Once you buy it-- make sure you make time to enjoy it and not work all the time-- to learn you will not have it perfect for a few years so chill out and have fun-- lol seriously I got myself so wrapped up in the projects and getting them done I wasn't having much fun till I adopted a more chilled out mindset-- still bothers me as I drive around, but its getting much better

Good Luck -- and have fun -- Take Momma and the fam with you and make weekend trips out of looking-- you will get them used to the drive-- after all you all will be doing it alot after you buy this place


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Timber property*

I agree with getting a forester to look at any timber land that you are looking to buy. Sometimes the listing agent will go ahead and have the timber appraised by an independent forester. Some foresters are also realtors, they may have someone or know someone that will be selling timber land. A forester can also sit down with you and develop a strategy for timber management.

Buy the timber property to enjoy and work it however you want to. If you make some $$ for timber while owning it, then treat it as a bonus.

Surprisingly saw pine timber prices are really suppressed, pulp timber prices are steady and increasing slightly. The idea of timber as a strong investment is not as stable as it was 20 years ago. We own 130 acres of timber land in Bowie County, family owned since 1980, and managed for timber & recreation since 1983(first planting)

Rough Example of tree farming which can vary 2-5 years:

Year 1: 
Plant pine trees

Year 8-10: 
First thinning (lowest return but necessary)

Year 12-15: 
Second thinning(now you start to worry about fire, ice, and drought)

Year 20-25:
Third thinning or total harvest(worry about theft, pine bark beetles, fire, drought, and ice)

Year 30-35:
Total harvest and start over (or the kids sell the land after harvest and buy a house on the beach somewhere. LOL)

Of course all this depends on your management plan.
If you can provide my foresters, just shoot me a PM for his info.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Great info guys! Thanks a lot. I will be sending you guys a pm for the forester info!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

X3 on using a professional forester. There are all kinds of obscure government programs and rules they can utilize. They should walk all the documents through your county appraisal district to maintain the exemption. The forester should manage all cutting, including marking the trees, putting out bids, and analyzing bids. They should be responsible for the practices of the cutters.
We used Ralph Day Forestry until he unfortunately flew his plane into a Wyoming mountain. Last year our county CAD wanted an updated forestry plan. We used Parker Forestry in Woodville. I'd give them a "B".
On 70 acres..we did 3 selective harvests of saw timber, with some oak if the price was right. About 10 years apart. Each cutting yielded $70-90K. Ten years ago we clear cut 50 acres and planted "super tree" pines. The "out of pocket" costs were minimal using government welfare programs. Sad but true.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*east texas*

East Texas is by far the prettiest part of Texas to me. I like big trees and more trees, always enjoyed my flooded timber trinity River and Lake Livingston duck hunts. The question is what do you really want, property to hunt or live on? a lot of dog running poachers and poachers period in east Texas. Also in general terms this is not a trophy deer area. Yes occasionally a blind squirrel will find a nut, but this area is not know for big horns. A lot of good info here, good luck on your new buy.


----------



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

I have several tracts of timberland for sale in east Texas. Some are listed but most are not. Shoot me a message if you want.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

East Texas is pretty big. Where exactly are you looking? There are some places that you can get a pretty good size tract of land for cheap, but they are cheap for a reason. Make sure you do your homework. You don't want to show up to your property one day to hunt and find someone turned your deer blind into a meth lab.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

BullyARed said:


> Thinking about getting us a tract of timber land in East Texas and just wonder what is the good price per ac? Thanks.


You don't list your location, but if you're looking for land between Houston and Dallas, Leon County is dead in the middle and has the best land values. Prices go up as you head north or south of Leon County.

https://i.imgur.com/WBS5tON.jpghttp://i.imgur.com/WBS5tON.jpg


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

AvianQuest said:


> You don't list your location, but if you're looking for land between Houston and Dallas, Leon County is dead in the middle and has the best land values. Prices go up as you head north or south of Leon County.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/WBS5tON.jpghttp://i.imgur.com/WBS5tON.jpg


Thanks. I have a friend who bought land in Centerville. Back then (20 years ago) about $2,000/ac and now around $5K+/ac. I have looked some lands there and have a couple in mind. I found a tract of timber land 79.9ac that has waterfront on Angelina river between Sandy creek and Boggy creek and also close to HW 63 and boat ramp at the bridge. I was late and it was sold for $138K.


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

AvianQuest said:


> You don't list your location, but if you're looking for land between Houston and Dallas, Leon County is dead in the middle and has the best land values. Prices go up as you head north or south of Leon County.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/WBS5tON.jpghttp://i.imgur.com/WBS5tON.jpg


My family has owned a place in Centerville since before I was born. There are some absolutely beautiful tracts of land there. Lots of topography change, natural springs, hills, etc...and you a literally right on the edge of the piney woods area of East Texas. Our place is about 5-6 miles east of town and is covered in hard woods. You go about a mile further east and there is nothing but pine. Plus who needs Buc-ee's when you have Woody's!

-SA


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yes, the change from piney woods to post oak belt is distinct in some places.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Congratulations Bully-- I bought my own place last year and here are a couple things I learned that may or may not help you.
> 1. price may not be the most important thing-- make a list of what you must have: Ie proximity to town, or stores, or gas station, do you want a good road access? Easements? Fences , kinds of neighbors, local police reports from your area-poaching and drugs, live water, electricity etc
> 2. Look at as many places as you can, go over your budget 30% to see what you get for more- you may or may not want to wait, but you will know the market
> 3. Call some appraisers/ and lenders (even if you are not going to get a loan, but especially if you are) in the area and tell them you are thinking of buying and ask for good areas, prices they will or might also know of properties as well-- for me this was huge --Capital Farm has their own in house appraisers and these guys knew the area I was looking in and knew what stuff should cost,as well as realtor suggestions a good realtor who sells a lot in the area will have some pocket listings
> ...


Really good advice here.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks to all above. I have narrowed down to three properties, one has AG exempt, one has timber exempt, and one doesn't. Just a question. If I pay $200K for a timber exempt land, do I have to re-apply for timber exempt? The current tax on this timber exempt land is very low. With new timber exemption, how much approximately would be? I may need to check with a specialist. Thanks.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

BullyARed said:


> Thanks to all above. I have narrowed down to three properties, one has AG exempt, one has timber exempt, and one doesn't. Just a question. If I pay $200K for a timber exempt land, do I have to re-apply for timber exempt? The current tax on this timber exempt land is very low. With new timber exemption, how much approximately would be? I may need to check with a specialist. Thanks.


Yes ... with change in ownership all the 1D1 applications have to be resubmitted.

Very short process ... but it has to be done.

Should be the same as the previous assessment...


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

^^^ Thanks. BTW, any idea what is the reasonable price per ac in East Texas (between 50-100 miles from Centerville or Madisonville)? I have a number in mind and plan to make an offer soon and just check with anyone here who has an idea. Thanks.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Finally signed a contract today and will close in a few weeks. Just love the smell of trees!!!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

BullyARed said:


> Finally signed a contract today and will close in a few weeks. Just love the smell of trees!!!


That is great news. I hope the place works out better than you imagined.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

BullyARed said:


> Finally signed a contract today and will close in a few weeks. Just love the smell of trees!!!


Outstanding!!!....Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

Congrats. I have been looking into land as well. What is the deal with mineral rights? I notice that many properties listed state that the mineral rights do not transfer. Couple of questions. Any idea how much more it would cost to include minerals? My biggest concern is that I could lose access to my land if the mineral rights holder decides that they want to access their claim. Does anyone have good resources to review on how mineral rights are handled?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks. No I don't know the cost, but the mineral right could be belong to the seller's previous seller. The seller checked the box that indicated the seller has no right to ingress and egress of your land or the surface materials. I was told if a company wants to drill on your land, they will work out with you and that they would prefer a much larger tract of land several hundred ac or more for their equipments and drilling activities and I could be wrong! All the lands on the market around here in ET have the same seller's retain of mineral right. It just a way that the seller may profit from the mineral such as oil/gas. I also read about hunting in ET. Some said it's tough while others said they are there. I buy this property first for land and timber investment and hunting business is secondary. I prefer green trees over brown rocks! . You may want to get you a piece before they are gone!


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got off the phone with our Forrester. They just finished replanting my 10 acre clear cut portion with pine. We plan on thinning about 60 acres of 14 year old pine and 10 acres of plantation hardwood this summer.

I'm also having my property lines painted/marked with the purple paint every 100 feet. This indicates no trespassing and makes it easier to identify the property lines. Plus it helps Game Wardens and LEO make cases if needed.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

This was a goog link I stumbled on ... good info there.

https://www.recenter.tamu.edu/data/rural-land#!/state/Texas


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Bully...
get a white-gas stove and lantern...
a 22 and shotgun...
camp for a week...
if that place is even just a little ways from a hi-way,
you'll enjoy it.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

tdgal said:


> Just got off the phone with our Forrester. They just finished replanting my 10 acre clear cut portion with pine. We plan on thinning about 60 acres of 14 year old pine and 10 acres of plantation hardwood this summer.
> 
> I'm also having my property lines painted/marked with the purple paint every 100 feet. This indicates no trespassing and makes it easier to identify the property lines. Plus it helps Game Wardens and LEO make cases if needed.


This is a very good idea. I just had the survey done and all the corners were marked. I will get two dozen of No Trespassing signs as well. How to get Forrester to plant the tree? Is it a free service or cost? Thanks.



kweber said:


> Bully...
> get a white-gas stove and lantern...
> a 22 and shotgun...
> camp for a week...
> ...


Thanks. Why 22 not 270 or 30-06? Shotgun? Are there turkeys in East Texas? The land has a creek running through it.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

^^no, ain't nothing free. I don't remember how they charge to plant, by the acre or by the tree. The variable would be how many trees per acre, in other words how far apart. 
Probably use a van load of Guatemalans. There are a lot of decisions to be made..will there be rows created by a CAT D9 to plant the pines on. Will the tract be burned the following year or sprayed by helicopter to knock the undergrowth down for a year or 2.
It's a lot more than just sticking a tree in the ground.
We did 30,000 SuperTree seedlings on 50 acres. I think they came from a big nursery in Cleveland. Planted on top of rows. A company from Arkansas did the planting, maybe Silvi Culure Inc. Did a helicopter spray the following year. We have had standing water and are having drainage problems the last 2-3 years. Some areas have 8ft trees, some 25ft trees. It's too wet to get a bulldozer in to create some ditches. Mauriceville, Orange County.


----------

